# Bolens G174 Hydraulic Lift Problem



## aeh264

Hello All, I am new to post, but long time reader of the forum. I have two Bolens/Isiki 4WD tractors, a G174, and a G275. Both are very good machines.
I have a problem on the Bolens G174. The lift will work occasionally. I have replaced the pump, cleaned the filter, changed the oil, then it works fine for a few times then quits. sometimes I pull out the bypass valve, run the tractor, clean the valve & it will start working for awhile. Any suggestions? Possibly air in system? Also I do not have a manual, what type of oil does the manual reccomend for the trans/Hyd system? 

Thanks!


----------



## MBTRAC

Welcome to the forum & thanks for creating this post (I wasn't able to respond to your previous PM effectively as I couldn't create attachments)

The Bolens G174 is basically the same as the Iseki TX2160 & TX1500F ( the only major difference is some earlier machines use a 2cyl engine & later machines have a 3cyl - all built in the same factory/same design with most items- other than those specific to the 2cyl or 3cyl engines - are interchangeable or "will fit") 

First check the hyd oil level is correct via the dipstick, located down just left of the gear lever- I use/recommend Castrol AGRI AS Trans Plus for the tran/hyd - as alternatives you could use Castrol AGRI MP PLUS , Castrol VMX80, Castrol Manual VMX 80W they're all suitable oils for this application 

Sounds to me if you're lucky that it might be a simple case of needing to bleed the air from the hydraulics (normally this sytems should self purge air with use), if not use the attached extract from the service manual detailing the process (though note not all machines have this bleed screw).

Next as a long shot & probably not a contributing factor, but worth a try as it easy, check/adjust the decent knob under the seat using minor clockwise increments at a time. 

If the above doesn't cure it, it's most likely the 3PL ram seals have dried out or become worn/brittle & require replacement. 

Alternatively, it may be (you'll need to plumb in a hyd pressure gauge with a T piece to validate): 
- the relief valve is stuck open/not sealing allowing fluid to bypass/return the tank, check & clean
- it may be a leak in the spool valve
- the pump may be clogged


----------



## aeh264

*Bolens Hydraulic Lift Problem*

Hey, thanks for the information. I will give it a try this weekend. Hopefully it will work. It is strange that it will start and stop working.


----------

